# General beekeeping > Everything and anything >  What's Going on Here? The Sequel.

## Neils

Maybe there's a series in this.

Perhaps an easy one for the experienced guys, but here we go:



This is one of my foundationless frames on its 2nd, possibly third generation of brood. So that's the odd shape and mix of brood out of the equation.

/roywalker 
Say what you see.
/roywalker
 :Big Grin:

----------

